
Slack IPO Reference Price Set at $26 a Share - edward
https://www.wsj.com/articles/slack-ipo-reference-price-set-at-26-a-share-11560978612
======
camjohnson26
This gives it a valuation of $15.7 billion on $220.5 million of revenue in
2018 and a loss of $181 million.

Pinterest by comparison went public earlier this year at a value of $12.7
billion with revenue of $756 million and a loss of $63 million.

